# Location of EGR on 09/10 Cruze



## Harrison Corcoran (2 mo ago)

Morning lads! Would anyone be able to tell me where the EGR valve is located on a 09/10 Holden Cruze 2.0 Deisel?? ( with the back mounted Garrett turbo) have searched everywhere but unfortunately can’t find where it’s located


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

What engine code is it?


----------



## Harrison Corcoran (2 mo ago)

P02E2, I’ve replaced the MAF sensor but never fixed my problem and I don’t know what to do next! believe a EGR clean might be necessary but the egr is proving hard to find on my model


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Sorry not the diagnostic code.

The code of the engine. Like LNP

However I did find this.









Cruze Engine warning light


Hi! I have a 2010 Cruze LT VCDi 2.0L Diesel Automatic (Saloon shape). Lovely car, been unbelievably reliable. However, JUST BEFORE my MOT test this month, I got an amber Engine warning and the codes P02E0 and P02E2. I've looked up what they mean, and they're related to intake airflow but not...




www.chevroletownersclub.co.uk


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's a JG, so it's really a badge-engineered Daewoo Premiere Lacetti, the diesel is an LLW, and this picture may not help:


----------

